# Me again - more ?'s



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi ladies,
Can i ask you all a quick ?
I received my letter yesterday for my appointment with the nurse   its eventually happening on the 23rd of this month   to get our schedule and for the nurse to demonstrate how to administer the drugs etc.
It mentions in the letter that you have to go to the pharmacy 20-30 mins before your appointment to collect your medicines.  
My question is Do I need to ring the pharmacy before hand to ensure they have my medicines or do I just take it as read they will be ready for collection? 
This is our NHS treatment and therefore am i correct in saying we don't pay for the medication?
Thanks for any insight into this, as I'm totally confused


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi huni, great news that it is finally happening for you.   Sorry i cant remember whether you have to ring pharmacy beforehand but hopefully someone will be able to answer your question. If this is your nhs go then you dont have to pay for the meds, they are included in your nhs tx. Hope it all goes well. Good luck.

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil (Aug 13, 2010)

You don't need to ring the pharmacy first, I collected mine a couple of weeks ago and just turned up wth my letter and they had everything ready.

Good Luck with your treatment.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

M+M

Great new on you getting started,you just turn up hun they shouldhave your wee green bag of goodies ready.

Good luck

Jillyhen


----------



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Ah thanx for the replies ladies   it has put my mind at ease.
I know its going to be a difficult journey but here's hoping the end result is what ive been praying for  
Thanx again x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

M+M

Is this your 1st go?

Just take it easy and not get stressed out.. Its easier said than done..

Most of us have been thru a cycle any quieries ask away.. Go to the current cyclers most of us on there or we just post anywhere..

Jillyhen x


----------



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Jillyhen,
This is our first cycle & I pray our last.
I'm already nervous & slightly anxious about how its going to go.
Will I be OK taking the medication, injections etc?
Will it make me sick?
Should I take time off work after egg transfer - if we make it that far?
The list goes on.....  
I have been lurking on here for a while now but think I may join the current cycle-rs once we get started because knowing our luck the RFC will close down again for another month if I tempt fate lol


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

M+M

Each person is different.

We all hope and pray that we need only the one cycle, some do get lucky..

I had taken 2 days off for collection and transfer plus 3 days the following week..

My own experience i was totally shattered as i didnt sleep and now that we are hoping to go again in the new year i know what to expect and rest alot more

Ask away, thats what we are here for.

Jillyhen


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi m and m, I had my first cycle in June and although i was unsuccessful a friend cycling with me was successful and it was her first go, everyone is different, taking the medication was OK, was tired and emotional, the only time i needed of work was after the egg transfer and collection about a week 

hope you have a positive experience,


----------



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanx ladies  
I pray it works out for us all, some day VERY soon x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hope so m+M

Just take each day as it comes and remain positive.. I found the whole experience awful thank god my hubby has the patience of a saint.. I was a grumpy aul woman..lol

Jillyhen


----------



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

My husband would say I'm a moan anyway  lol so you never know the drugs might change me lol  
I'm going to try and stay positive!!
No I am going to be positive!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Keep up the pma!!


----------

